

“I saw his recycling bin (/bin/). I empty it and now I can't open any programs” - raphaelj
http://unix.stackexchange.com/questions/194710/laptop-unusable-after-deleting-bin

======
zxcvcxz
This gave me a good chuckle, but as the first comment in the thread states,
this would be pretty hard to do without the admin password. If this is real,
then I'd say all the blame is on the owner of the computer for having it in a
state that allowed his /bin to be so easily deleted.

Nothing that can't be recovered from though.

~~~
thejrk
So what commands would one have access to if /bin was deleted?

~~~
aidenn0
If you have a running shell, you will have at least the shell builtins, which
include things that will let you list files (echo *) and write out data; you
could, in theory, use echo or printf to generate a simple netcat binary, and
then use that to restore /bin.

Probably easier to just boot from a USB stick and restore though.

[edit] And of course many systems have useful binaries in /usr/bin due to old
hard drives being small.

------
bsg75
If this is not a troll attempt, some of the suggestions are as frightening as
the problem.

------
jaguar86
Lol!! He was just trying to help!! :-)

